# nova dvr3000xp



## fritzmccorkle (Dec 17, 2005)

a while back someone was talking about a group buy on the dvr3000xp.  is that topic still around?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 17, 2005)

Fritz, look in the business section, it is still there, see Charles.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks anthony.  i thought i had looked everywhere, but i guess not there.  thought maybe it had been taken down.


----------



## Bob A (Dec 17, 2005)

Fritz, Tangboy5000 had the group buy.  I see he still has it up on his website.  I asked in another thread if it was still going on, but have no answer yet.  His website is http://www.woodchipshome.com/


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Jan 11, 2006)

This is an ongoing buy.  We don't have the facilities to store lathes, so we place orders as they come in for the next shipment from New Zealand.  The price includes the lathe and shipping to you.


----------

